# Marshall JCM900 vs. JCM2000 DSL combo amps



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I've found a couple of different combo amps for sale on local boards that I'm interested in. My budget really is about $700-$800 CDN tops.

I've found a JCM900 4102 2x12 combo and also a JCM2000 DSL 40W 1x12 combo for about the same price. The DLS is a little cheaper.

What are the differences and what would you suggest?

I play a variety of music, about the heaviest being some earlier Metallica stuff.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The 2003 and older DSL401 has major problems with overheating and solder joints breaking. I'd personally stay away -- there's far too many people having problems with them.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Is $600 CDN a reasonable price for either a JCM900 50W 1x12 or a JCM2000 DSL401 1x12?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

can you try it out and simply see if it meets your requirements of what you want in an amp?

$750CAD gets you a used mesa DC-5 or F30 as well...


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

What year is the JCM900? The early models came with EL34s while later(94 and newer?) were equipped with 5881s. 

Also, the Lead Gain goes to 20. :rockon2:


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

If your mind is set on a Marshall, go with the JCM 900. The JCM 2000s really aren't that great and as it has been said before, they have had their share of issues.

Now, if you're open to other stuff, look around a bit more. There are better amps out there around that price range. 


I had one of the 5881(sl-x) JCM 900s (model 2500 50 watt) a couple of years ago. it was pretty okay. The clean was crappy but the drive was alright. The dual reverb models are a little bit different but I don't think they sound that great either. If you're looking for an amp just for drive then a JCM 900 should be fine but if you want a more versitile or an amp with warmer clean tones, look around a bit more.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

What are some other amps I should look at? I really like that marshall crunch sound.
I play a lot of hard rock, grundge, some early metal type stuff. But I definitely like a nice sounding clean channel as well.

Thanks


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

the JCM900 is a realy good combo..i had a few and loved them, a LOT more then the JCM 2000 series.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Guess I'll be the one to come out in favour of the 401.

Clean tones are exceptional for Marshall and you can get a great crunch on the clean channel too. OD1 is classic Marshall (in a combo anyway) and OD2 provides a nice boost for solos. The reverb is useable but not great. The effects loop is not the best either.

They do run hot - like most EL84 amps. There was a bridge rectifier heat problem that was solved for 2004 onward and prior to that it was addressed by adding a heat sink.

Mine has seen steady use for the past three years with the heat sink mod and I've yet to have any problems.

600 bucks for a DSL401 in Canada is not a bad price either. I'd pay less than that for a 900 though (course, you're comparing a 1x12 and a 2x12).


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Did they ever make a DSL as a 2x12 combo?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Toogy said:


> Did they ever make a DSL as a 2x12 combo?


No, but they did make TSL 2x12's in both 60 and 100 watt versions.

I use a closed-back extension cab with mine. Both the combo and the cab are loaded with WGS Veteran 30s (a less mid-spikey version of the Celestion V30). I do tend to use the clean channel with pedals most of the time. To my ears, the clean channel has an "800ish" tone when cranked and works very well with a variety of boosters and ODs.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Toogy said:


> What are some other amps I should look at? I really like that marshall crunch sound.
> I play a lot of hard rock, grundge, some early metal type stuff. But I definitely like a nice sounding clean channel as well.
> 
> Thanks


test out a traynor YCV50 and see if it does it for you.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> test out a traynor YCV50 and see if it does it for you.


Agreed. The YCV50Blue is a very nice amp for a nice price. Killer tones that live in both Marshall and Fender camps. Made in Canada to boot :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

What about the Traynor YCS50? I've come across one for $600 used. 

From what I've read it's just as good as the YCV50Blue, but even better?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Toogy said:


> What about the Traynor YCS50? I've come across one for $600 used.
> 
> From what I've read it's just as good as the YCV50Blue, but even better?


nice amp..but not a marshall..


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Toogy said:


> What about the Traynor YCS50? I've come across one for $600 used.
> 
> From what I've read it's just as good as the YCV50Blue, but even better?


There's a lot of love for those too and that seems like a real good price.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Toogy said:


> What about the Traynor YCS50? I've come across one for $600 used.
> 
> From what I've read it's just as good as the YCV50Blue, but even better?


That's a fantastic price, I'd go for it. The YCS is a little more modern sounding than the Blue, and has more controls to sculpt the tone. If my 15 Blue was stolen, I'd be happy with either as a replacement.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I wouldnt jump on the YCS without bringing YOUR guitar and trying it first.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I went and tried it out tonight, it rocked!! I ended up getting it for $575 CDN..

Here's a pic with my LP


----------

